# Ski Santa Fe



## azrider (Apr 10, 2009)

This mtn rocks!!! Lots of great terrain, good snow, and a great vibe!! If you live in arizona or anywhere close ya gotta check it out



Enjoy the pics. There were only 5 of us at the mtn and that was it!!


































Getting my mind right for the 30 ft drop


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

How long was the drive over and where did you leave from?


----------



## azrider (Apr 10, 2009)

i left from prescott valley AZ and got there in a tick under 6 hr's


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

If you're staying in Santa Fe I recommend the Red Roof inn on Cerrillos rd. 39.99 a night with bagels and such for breakfast, only about 30 minutes from the slopes. :thumbsup:

This is a great ski area :thumbsup:


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

I was there yesterday. Awesome fresh POW. Loved it. I live in Albuquerque, so just a 1 1/2 hour drive. Check out Pajarito also if you are in the Santa Fe area. Local mountain with awesome steep runs.


----------



## azrider (Apr 10, 2009)

im going to be in mammoth apr 3-6 but I am going to try and hit taos and santa fe before your season is over. Im going to be rolling in with 3 jeep loads of az shred heads so I bet you will spot us if you are at either mtn


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Btw santa fe currently has a record 135in base. More than even wolf creek or anywhere in Utah! (Only silverton has more snow) but let's keep it on the DL, don't want too many to know about what could easily be the best kept secret in the four corners

----------------
Now playing: Curren$y & Lil Wayne - Drug Flow (Curren$y & Freck Billionaire)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

How are the resorts compared to AZ ?

Too bad they dont have high speed lifts


----------



## azrider (Apr 10, 2009)

in my opinion santa few blows our az resorts out of the water


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up - then it is worth the drive !


----------

